

What problems are caused by using binary floating-point? - edw519
http://www2.hursley.ibm.com/decimal/decifaq1.html#inexact

======
ivankirigin
Use Decimal calculations for anything you want to be accurate. The overhead is
minimal compared to the problems with accounting errors. For scientific
calculations, bumping up the precision will usually solve your problems.

